# Questions On Diving Equipment



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I have an opportunity to buy, from a friend, a complete set of diving equipment for my DH for Christmas. She said it is everything needed to dive for $500. is this a good price. the stuff looks brand new and never used. and includes a tank, BC, regulator, octopus, boots,gloves, hat, suite, weights, belt.& etc. i know I should have it inspected and tested by a professional and will. should I go ahead and get it or pass it up? He has talked about taking dive lessons for a couple of years and if he had the gear I think he might go ahead and follow his dream. He can be signed up for proper instruction at the collage where I work for a small fee. All feed back will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a very good price, if the equipment is all operational. I would ask your friend if you can have it examined/tested before you agree to buy it. The price is also governed by the brand names of the equipment. I like U.S.Divers, but there are several good brands, including that old French guy.
















Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

She said I could take it and have it tested and would hear of no less. She said the tank is due for its semiannual test and would take me to the place to have that done. These people will be my DH dive partners so if something goes wrong they will be the ones getting him out. We have been camping with them for the summer and I think it will be ok. just needed some reassurance. thanks.


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the "safety or quality" of a basic set up, diving equipment is designed from the cheapest on up to be RELIABLE. Manufacturers fully understand whats at stake when designing and manufacturing their equipment. But it would be prudent to have it checked out anyway

I started diving when I was 14 using a double hose regulator, I'm 60 now, so I know what I'm talking about.

Ron W.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If you dont buy it I will....for that price.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks to all of you. I will call her after work today and get it for him.







Will be here soon. and classes start in January here at the collage inside pool. Won't he be surprised







when he opens that little box with the papers of registration in it. Have to hide the big stuff someplace else. He is too good at figuring out what is in those boxes under the tree.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

fourwalls said:


> I have an opportunity to buy, from a friend, a complete set of diving equipment for my DH for Christmas. She said it is everything needed to dive for $500. is this a good price. the stuff looks brand new and never used. and includes a tank, BC, regulator, octopus, boots,gloves, hat, suite, weights, belt.& etc. i know I should have it inspected and tested by a professional and will. should I go ahead and get it or pass it up? He has talked about taking dive lessons for a couple of years and if he had the gear I think he might go ahead and follow his dream. He can be signed up for proper instruction at the collage where I work for a small fee. All feed back will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


 I am a PADI qualified diver and I only dive on vacation infrequently but I do have some of my own equipeme nt. Suit ,hat, gloves need to fit so do you know if they are the right size. I choose not to have a regulator because I have only gone with an organized dive with a dive master. The companies have regulators and tanks which they maintain. (depending on where in the world you are that maynot be a good thing but in general it is). If like me you are on vacation all this stuff is alot to carry around.

If he will dive independantly then he will need all the equipement to do that. The other thing to consider but not essential would be a dive computer. These are small but help the diver to stay safe and often allow more down time than using only a dive table. If I dove say once or twice a year I would buy one for peace of mind and best down time.

Hope this helps


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

thanks I will check into that.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

fourwalls said:


> Thanks to all of you. I will call her after work today and get it for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you hide the big stuff somewhere were he won't find it - and - leave a _trail of notes_ leading up to it - We have done this in the past with large items for our kids and it provides not only putting the item out of sight, but, also is fun!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

That is fun. I once got a pair of earrings in a bicycle box.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

fourwalls said:


> That is fun. I once got a pair of earrings in a bicycle box.


It's GREAT FUN!!! In fact, the clues & search can go on all day and end AFTER all other gifts have been opened. Wolfwood has seen a Cruise brochure in a refrigerator carton ... a new phone ringing under the couch ... and a remote car starter in the bed sheets. Not sure what I'm gonna do this year but I know what I'm doing 'it' with ..... I just can't tell YOU ahead of time 'cuz Kathy reads these posts, too...









You could have ALOT of fun with the dive gear!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

That's a good price. I paid about $1000.00 for the starter set (tank,pony bottle,bc,gauges,mask,fins,suit,light,dive tool,storage bag) back in the late 80's. James


----------

